# Bricked Tablet...please help!



## ratfinkstooley (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I really goofed up here. I tried to flash a ROM last night and had a brain fart and went in ClockworkMod Recovery instead and wiped data, and it just hung there for almost a half hour. So I tried to just reboot, but all I could get was a black screen. So I booted back into CWM by using the power button and volume up and then down when the words came up, but I again was unable to wipe data or even flash a new ROM - it said my SD card was unable to mount.

So, I went online and got instructions for NvrFlash. I installed the drivers from ASUS, and tried APX or whatever it's called, but I think I messed something up because NvrFlash won't even run, it just brings up the DOS prompt real quick and then closes.

So, I tried EZFlash and followed all the directions to the T, but once again, it didn't work. It said the file was unable to be found in the directory.

I am at my wits end. I will admit that I am over my head here. I have no experience with this stuff, except to follow clear and concise directions. I have basically told myself that I am done pretending to be a techy, and if I can somehow get my tf101 back to stock, I will be done flashing and rooting and all of that, because when these things happen, I have no idea how to rectify it.

Anyways, I need help. This wonderful forum has been so kind to me and helped me with this stuff. So I am coming to you again in the hopes of getting both pity and compassion. I use my tablet every day for work, so not having it is not an option. I will have to buy a new one if I can't get this back to working.

So if you think you can guide me and help me, I will be both in debt and very appreciative.

Dazed and confused....


----------



## Kenif (Oct 1, 2012)

I did similar last week.

I downloaded stock rom from the asus website.
I then used a program I downloaded on the xda forums to install the stock rom.

I'm on my phone so can't remember the specific program

Edit, might've been ezflash.

Ps. Stock roms from Asus website are in zip form BUT you need to unzip the downloaded zip file to get another zip file which is actually the stock rom


----------



## AnUnknownSource (Oct 19, 2012)

I had a similar incident just this morning, and found the following was an easy fix:

1. Download the stock ASUS Rom at: http://www.asus.com/...nsformer_TF101/
2. Download EasyFlasher from XDA thanks to whitekidney: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1688012
3. Put the Asus ROM in the appropriate folder (per whitekidney's instructions, don't unzip)
4. Make sure you have APX Drivers installed: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514942
5. Plug in your TF101 and put it in APX mode by holding power and vol up (should be a black screen, no writing, but you'll get the windows device connected sound usually.
6. Choose the appropriate SBK and then click flash stock / unbrick.

If the cmd prompt disappears really quick you probably don't have the tablet in APX mode, or you don't have the drivers properly installed. I had both problems at first but figured it out eventually.

Hope that helps. I registered just to post this so MODS, if I've broken any rules that I haven't read yet, don't shoot


----------

